# In Boarding! Cadiz, OH, Nina, F, 3yrs



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Mod note: No longer in High-Kill. Nina was pulled, vetted, and is in boarding. She is UTD on shots and is Heartworm Neg.*

http://www.dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1223251204518

*<span style="color: #CC0000">Nina has 2 days left to live!
Euthanasia date: 2008-10-09 Reason for euthanasia: Space *</span>

*Nina*

Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Age: Adult
Gender: Female 
Size: Large


Shelter: Harrison County Dog Pound 
29800 Toot Rd. (Twp Rd 189) 
Cadiz, OH
Shelter dog ID: Nina
Contact tel: 740-942-4080 
Contact name: Warden 
Contact email: 

About Nina Hi, I'm Gina and I am a purebred German Shepherd gal, 3 years old. I'm Black and Tan. Did I mention that I am an escape artist. This habit caused mer to have a broken pelvis last year, which the vet said let heal on its own. There is nothing noticable to indicate this accident, I was hit by a car but has recovered well. I guess I should not run down roads, but you might have to remind me not to do it. Woof! Boarding is available for $10.00 per day. 
Don't adopt just because you feel sorry for Nina! 
Adoption should be a well thought out decision, it's a lifetime commitment. 





can someone please post pics, photobucket is REALLY slow and is taking forever to load....thanks


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Cadiz, OH, Nina, F, 3yrs old PTS 10/9*

Here's the picture, but I'm not sure if they have this dog listed twice or not, as Gina/Nina. The description is the same, but I couldn't get the smaller pictures to open for a better look. This is the other thread. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=821937&page=1#Post821937


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Cadiz, OH, Nina, F, 3yrs old PTS 10/9*

bump


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Cadiz, OH, Nina, F, 3yrs old PTS 10/9*

BUMP........................Let's roll on her & Gina ! Anyone ? They have less than 2 days !


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Cadiz, OH, Nina, F, 3yrs old PTS 10/9*

BUMP.................TOMORROW is the day, PLEASE help !


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Cadiz, OH, Nina, F, 3yrs old PTS 10/9*

Bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Cadiz, OH, Nina, F, 3yrs old PTS 10/9*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12067609










Hi there, I'm Nina, a purebred German Shepherd gal, 5 years old. I'm Silver Sable. I'm a real nice gal and had been with my family since I was a little bitty baby. My family can't afford to keep me, so they want me to have a home where I can eat all I want, when I need. I'll be a good girl, I promise. Woof! Note: Nina is AKC registered but the former owners have misplaced her papers. 




I just checked on this dog on the Harrison County Animal Shelter website through petfinder and this is the only GSD "Nina" listed. I don't think it is the same dog; has a different description. I wanted to check because the "Nina" pictured above is listed in the Memorial section of dogsindanger as pts on 10/9.
I will email the shelter to see if she is still available.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Cadiz, OH, Nina, F, 3yrs old PTS 10/9*

I have worked with this shelter recently and just exchanged emails with Robin.

Here is what Robin told me Gina and Nina are different dogs - *Gina *is safe and <span style="color: #CC0000">Nina is still in need</span>:

"You will see Gina under our Happy Tails at http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12067446 Gina was Black and Tan, not Silver/Sable but they looked similar. Gina had a broken pelvis from an accident, hit on the road and was three. Gina went to live with a family in Steubenville, has been vetted and groomed and is adjusting well with the young family and small child.


All three Sheps came in together, Nina, Gina, and Dakota, a white, stunning beauty that left for rescue yesterday. They are all very nice dogs and I don't want to see them chained up outside.

I would love to move Nina out of here hint hint"

<span style="color: #CC0000">THIS IS NINA'S PF LINK: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12067609</span>


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Cadiz, OH, Nina, F, 3yrs old PTS 10/9*

Bump


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Cadiz, OH, Nina, F, 3yrs old PTS 10/9*

anyone??


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Cadiz, OH, Nina, F, 3yrs old PTS 10/9*

Can anyone help Nina?? She looks so alert, and is looking for her new home.....time is running out....


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Cadiz, OH, Nina, F, 3yrs old PTS 10/9*

That is SUCH a popular color with adopters-they go nuts for it. If any reputable rescues are able-that's a pro in her favor. 

I wish someone could help Nina.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Cadiz, OH, Nina, F, 3yrs old PTS 10/9*

Bumping pretty Nina.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Cadiz, OH, Nina, F, 3yrs old PTS 10/9*

Any news on Nina?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Cadiz, OH, Nina, F, 3yrs old PTS 10/9*

bumping in hopes!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Cadiz, OH, Nina, F, 3yrs old PTS 10/9*

Do you know if they leave them on petfinder even after they are no longer available?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Cadiz, OH, Nina, F, 3yrs old PTS 10/9*

shes still listed.....can anyone help this girl?


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Cadiz, OH, Nina, F, 3yrs old PTS 10/9*

Here is an email that I just received about Nina:

"Nina had a sponsor that paid for her vetting, bringing her UTD with all vaccines as well as HW test, NEGATIVE, she will also come with 5 additional months of Heartgard and 2 months of frontlineplus. If you are interested in Nina, I have her pulled and in boarding. Robin McClelland 740-945-1379"


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Cadiz, OH, Nina, F, 3yrs old PTS 10/9*

Bump..............


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Cadiz, OH, Nina, F, 3yrs old PTS 10/9*



> Quote:I have her pulled and in boarding. Robin McClelland 740-945-1379"


This thread will now be moved to Non-Urgent.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Cadiz, OH, Nina, F, 3yrs old PTS 10/9*

Bump! Hoping someone can give this sweety a forever home.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Cadiz, OH, Nina, F, 3yrs old PTS 10/9*

BDBH committed to Nina last week. However, a solid application came in on her through the Ohio SPCA and the shelter took her to the adopter themselves this weekend. I asked if a requirement was that she be spayed and I was told yes.

I have been asked to cross post the following information about this shelter by one of the two local volunteers:

PERMISSION TO CROSSPOST - HARRISON COUNTY DOG POUND, CADIZ, OHIO

** EMERGENCY ** CRISIS SITUATION ** 

There is concern that all dogs will be put down by an angry dog warden who recently walked off the job.
Also, the shelter does not have exterior walls and most of the dogs are out in the cold. 
Thanks so much for your time and any consideration given.

http://search.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=OH762 


Sent: Sunday, October 19, 2008 2:55 PM
Subject: Cadiz, OH - **EXTREMELY URGENT**


The Harrison County Dog Pound in Ohio is closed until Wednesday at 7:00AM. Volunteers are still able to pull dogs, but the pound is full and they will euth early on Thursday morning. We have to get dogs out now and transported to rescues who are waiting for them. We need to have a "DOG MOVING MARATHON" to clear this pound out and save the dogs before the warden gets back. There is sponsor money for the $24 pull fee per dog. There is foster care available until transport can be arranged. Please contact Robin, the rescue volunteer, at [email protected] ( at verizon.net ) if you can help transport the dogs that already have rescue or if you can offer to take in a dog or pup. We need to move dogs Monday and Tuesday!

LOCAL VOLUNTEER RESCUE HELP IS DESPERATELY NEEDED TO MOVE DOGS!
Please join the yahoo rescue group harrisoncp at http://www.groups.yahoo.com 
Please reserve this group for the Harrison dogs and volunteer posts. Thanks.

Harrison County is in southeast Ohio; Cadiz is about 30 miles off I-77 at State Routes 9, 22, & 250.

The volunteer rescue group has been helping the pound for the past 10 weeks and no dogs have been euthed in that time....we would like to keep it that way. There are only two volunteers locally and they are stretched too thin, so more help is needed to transport dogs. Rescues are waiting for dogs. Please don't let them die for lack of transportation.

PLEASE CROSSPOST!
Thank you!

http://www.Harrison.Petfinder.com 

Please take a look at these dogs and others posted on their petfinder site: http://www.Harrison.Petfinder.com


----------

